# ipod nano



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

wow.
very interesting they are doing this.
Job says " we are doing something very bold"

I must agree, changing your #1 product, but probally a smart move, keep things fresh


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

I can't wait to see pics of this thing!!!! It's thinner than a number 2 pencil!!!


----------



## rummyd (Mar 11, 2004)

Here you go!

http://flickr.com/photos/ipodlounger/41197718/in/set-903596/


And specs:

iPod nano
iPod mini is most popular MP3 player in world
"Today we're replacing it."
Thinner than #2 pencil
Has click wheel
1000 songs
80% smaller than original iPod
Nano is 62% smaller than mini
Hold switch on top
No headphone port
Smaller than every competitor
Smaller than razy phone
Color screen
1/3 size of Motorola RAZR
Headphone port and dock connector on bottom
25k photos on screen
Very high res
New clock is analog
As many world clocks as you want
Dark at nighttime
Games calendars new stopwatch and lap timer!
Screen lock
42 grams. 1.5 ounces - less than 8 quarters
USB 2
14 hr battery
White is signature color
We have 2nd color - Black
1st model 4gb 1000 songs $249
2nd model 2gb 500 songs $199
Available today


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Engadget has a pic of the iPod nano


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Looks good. Can't wait to see some better pics!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

apple.ca site is updated. 

Wow. They did it again. This thing looks stunning.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Damn it's thin,it's posted on Apple.ca! Who's buying one?


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

So the mini is gone and we have the Nano? Wow. Looks stunning.


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

I Want It


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Beautiful.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Methinks this is what the shuffle should have been in the first place.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Ordered mine a minute ago. 2GB, white, engraved. I will break the news to my Shuffle gently, this evening. I feel so naughty.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

wow is all I can say. I think its time to sell my 20 gig ipod for this!


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

I want one. Sadly, my 1GB shuffle just dropped in price, big time.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

The only draw back to the nano is that there is now no 6gb size like in the Mini :-(


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

iPod Shuffle sales are going to slow down. 

The "nano" (still coming to terms with the stupid name) hits a sweet spot in size and storage for me. This is the first new iPod I would consider replacing my 2nd gen with.


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

iPod nano = frigging amazing!!! and i'll be getting a 4GB as soon as possible... PLUS!!!
iPhone and iTunes 5

WOW today is a great day!!!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

rummyd - FWIW, there is a headphone port.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

OMG I thought this was simply a joke and then I went to www.apple.ca

THIS IS SO ON MY SHOPPING LIST NEXT PAYCHEQUE!!!


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

im not overjoyed. i like how it looks, but 2 and 4gb? not gonna cut it. these should just be the ipod mini replacement.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

they have it in black as well:










i'm upset at the fact my Mini is obsolete already, and i only bought it about 4 months ago!


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I think the 4 gb iPod mini was selling way better than the 6 gb model ... 

The nano looks amazing ... I can't decide which color I like better.


----------



## macguy.nielsen (Sep 18, 2004)

Its an amazingly beautiful iPod. I don't think it will affect the sales of the shuffle though. The mini's will either go WAY up in price or WAY down. It's gonna be a toss up. Defiantly a good move to goto the flash drive for the Nano.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I think I can hear Creative's CEO crying from here ...


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

*Replacement for ipod mini*



xorpion said:


> im not overjoyed. i like how it looks, but 2 and 4gb? not gonna cut it. these should just be the ipod mini replacement.


These are the replacements for the ipod mini..........


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Man, that Nano looks slick!  

Articles are saying "built-in" headphones, but there's a jack  Could that jack be proprietary??


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

Applelover said:


> These are the replacements for the ipod mini..........


well then, i was right in my assessment of the situation.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Aside from the regular ol' Mac non-technical acronyms that fly around with each release of a product (Beautiful, amazing, etc)

Note that the product no longer has a remote connector, meaning a new iTrip will likely be in the works.

New games and clock display apparently, a timer, you can lock the screen, opened using the scroll much like a padlock. I'd expect these to do well in gyms. Not buying one to replace my iPod color 20GB though.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

For some of the more curious be sure to check out the feature page for the iPod nano. There are animations as to some of the new features like the world clock, screen lock, and even a stopwatch.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Macaholic - There is a headphone port so you can use your own headphones.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

jesus. this roks. I love this.... Will this still work with the remote??

H!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

MacME said:


> i'm upset at the fact my Mini is obsolete already, and i only bought it about 4 months ago!


How long did you expect Apple to hold off on not making *your* model obsolete?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Sorry Chealion, I edited my post in light of your post (several folks have replied since I first hit "Reply" a while ago  ). but is the jack standard, i wonder? I can;t see why not, but why the "built-in" part?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

jicon said:


> Note that the product no longer has a remote connector, meaning a new iTrip will likely be in the works.


It is.


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

*"No Nano Nano Audio In!" says Mork! Ha!*

Hi,

I was hoping a new iPod would sport audio in as SJobs mentioned in an Podcast interview a few weeks back. Does the Nano Nano! Have such a port or capablility...I mean since it uses existing mini gadgets does this restrict the audio in for making Podcasts to a crappy third party attachment...????

"Nano, Nano!"

davidslegend


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Welcome to technology world where a month can seem like eternity. 

I like the piano black iPod... sweet...

I wonder if they can make a piano black iBook next revision


----------



## mamamac (Jul 5, 2005)

*buy new product ?*

Everyone I know loves their iPod and has had no problems with them. I was planning to buy myself an iPod this year BUT now that nano is in the picture, I am thinking about getting a nano ......but am concerned about the product not having the bugs worked out..... what do ya think?


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

Woo, I just ordered a Black Nano and Dock. Time to sell my shuffle


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

ShawnKing said:


> How long did you expect Apple to hold off on not making *your* model obsolete?


LOL! Good question, Shawn!

This happens all the time. The iPod Mini is not any LESS functional than it was an hour ago. Get over it


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice, I would only buy one though if it was at least 10GB, so no nano for me.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

ShawnKing said:


> How long did you expect Apple to hold off on not making *your* model obsolete?


i was expecting maybe a Mini with higher capacit, and/or maybe a colour screen added to the Mini. this isn't the same, Apple killed the product altogether! 

but hey, thanx for your considerate comment!


----------



## alphonse101 (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I was thinking that my Shuffle was the coolest, but there is a surprise!

Somehow though I would have thought that this would have been the shuffle replacement, not the mini...Now for the same price as the mini used to be you have half the memory. Of course it is way smaller, use flash memory, and it has a color screen. Never the less, this is surelly going to replace my Shuffle soon


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

MacME said:


> i was expecting maybe a Mini with higher capacit, and/or maybe a colour screen added to the Mini. this isn't the same, Apple killed the product altogether!
> 
> but hey, thanx for your considerate comment!


I'm happy they killed the mini, I never liked it in the first place. I hate the colors and the design. So non-Apple like. Thats why I chose the discounted 20GB iPod with my iBook rather than the free mini. The nano is perfect, even looks like the other iPods, and comes in black. What a product.


----------



## postivevibez (Jun 25, 2005)

tikibangout said:


> I'm happy they killed the mini, I never liked it in the first place. I hate the colors and the design. So non-Apple like. Thats why I chose the discounted 20GB iPod with my iBook rather than the free mini. The nano is perfect, even looks like the other iPods, and comes in black. What a product.


I believe it's time to sell the monochrome ipod 20gb for the 4gb nano!


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

this new nano is awsome as i was looking at a mini. Now that this is out I can eithere get it or a mini at clearence prices .


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

tikibangout said:


> I'm happy they killed the mini, I never liked it in the first place. I hate the colors and the design. So non-Apple like. Thats why I chose the discounted 20GB iPod with my iBook rather than the free mini. The nano is perfect, even looks like the other iPods, and comes in black. What a product.


so "non-Apple" like? please! out of all the iPod variants, i liked the Mini the best. and even considered the Mini better than any other comparable product released by rival companies when i made the purchase. one person's poison is another person's bliss.

oh well, at least Apple replaced the best looking iPod with an even BETTER one! but i'd pick black over the *BORING* white one!  too bad Apple doesn't have a trade-in/upgrade program. i'd trade-up my Mini for a Nano.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

MacME said:


> i was expecting maybe a Mini with higher capacit, and/or maybe a colour screen added to the Mini. this isn't the same, Apple killed the product altogether!


Given the size of the nano, it seems reasonable to guess that the bigger iPods, which now look like bricks by comparison, will be getting smaller, more mini-like in the future. (But I wouldn't bet on multicoloured metal.) Who knows when? I'd be surprised if it happened in time for Christmas, but maybe Macworld in January?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

My Shuffle will still stay... it's now my USB storage device with the ability to play music if the Nano ever runs out of batteries.


----------



## postivevibez (Jun 25, 2005)

so any buyers for the 20gb!? LOL


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

davidslegend said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was hoping a new iPod would sport audio in as SJobs mentioned in an Podcast interview a few weeks back. Does the Nano Nano! Have such a port or capablility...


Not sure what you are talking about......are you asking does the iPod nano (I hate that name) have recording capabilities? If that's the question, no it does not. The iPod mini didn't have that ability either.


> I mean since it uses existing mini gadgets does this restrict the audio in for making Podcasts to a crappy third party attachment...????


Don't blame the "crappy" recording ability of the iPod on the attachments. *Apple* limits the recording ability of the iPod to 8kHz, 16 bit mono WAV files and there's nothing Griffin (makers of the iTalk recorder) or anyone else can do about that....besides installing Linux on your iPod.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Okay. This shot shows that the "built-in " phones are part of the lanyard; a definite improvement over the cord mess with the shuffle:










So, the jack on the top MUST be standard 1/8" minijack. GOOD!


----------



## rummyd (Mar 11, 2004)

Question:

Does anyone see if this thing comes with a belt clip, a la the mini? Is the armband the only option right now? That's a deal-breaker for me at this time.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

MacME said:


> so "non-Apple" like? please! out of all the iPod variants, i liked the Mini the best.


I agree. The Mini looks every bit an Apple product, and the colours are great options.




> too bad Apple doesn't have a trade-in/upgrade program. i'd trade-up my Mini for a Nano.


I bet you'd trade it in a NANOsecond!
(sorry. couldn't resist  )


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

MacME said:


> i was expecting maybe a Mini with higher capacit, and/or maybe a colour screen added to the Mini. this isn't the same, Apple killed the product altogether!


Yup - Apple does that on a regular basis. It doesn't mean your mini stopped working.


> but hey, thanx for your considerate comment!


"Considerate"? Obviously, you were trying for sarcasm. OK...what was *inconsiderate* about what I posted?

The nature of the consumer electronics industry (and a lot of other industries) is change. Apple has over *30* manufacturers nipping at its heels, looking to take a bite out of their market share. Apple will *constantly* update/make changes/drop products, features and prices. To expect anything less shows a misunderstanding of how business works.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Well, I just ordered two of them, one in each color!

I have a 60 GB Photo that I use around the house, but it's too big to carry with me so I got the white Nano for myself and the black one is for my son's birthday at the end of the month.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

MacME said:


> too bad Apple doesn't have a trade-in/upgrade program.


eBay does.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

why beltclip? it fits into that formerly useless coin pocket most jean pants have! that's where my ipod shuffle goes when i wear jeans


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

MacME said:


> so "non-Apple" like? please! out of all the iPod variants, i liked the Mini the best. and even considered the Mini better than any other comparable product released by rival companies when i made the purchase. one person's poison is another person's bliss.


Hey, we all have our opinions. And in my opinion, the mini differs from all other Apple products. Do you see completely colored Mac computers? And yes older machines do have color, but not like the mini.


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

winwintoo said:


> Well, I just ordered two of them, one in each color!
> 
> I have a 60 GB Photo that I use around the house, but it's too big to carry with me so I got the white Nano for myself and the black one is for my son's birthday at the end of the month.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


if i ask real nice, will you be my mom too?


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Okay. This shot shows that the "built-in " phones are part of the lanyard; a definite improvement over the cord mess with the shuffle:
> 
> So, the jack on the top MUST be standard 1/8" minijack. GOOD!


there is no jack on top, only the one at the bottom where the dock is. take a look back a few posts from _Chealion_ where they show the Nano sides and dimensions.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

Does anyone know what games come on the Nano?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Okay. This shot shows that the "built-in " phones are part of the lanyard; a definite improvement over the cord mess with the shuffle:
> 
> So, the jack on the top MUST be standard 1/8" minijack. GOOD!


The port at the bottom is still a standard 1/8" minijack I wonder if that lanyard connects to the jack too or to the port.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

ShawnKing said:


> Yup - Apple does that on a regular basis. It doesn't mean your mini stopped working.
> 
> "Considerate"? Obviously, you were trying for sarcasm. OK...what was *inconsiderate* about what I posted?
> 
> The nature of the consumer electronics industry (and a lot of other industries) is change. Apple has over *30* manufacturers nipping at its heels, looking to take a bite out of their market share. Apple will *constantly* update/make changes/drop products, features and prices. To expect anything less shows a misunderstanding of how business works.


please don't take it that i don't understand the industry. it's great and lovely that we get new and improved things every 3-6 months. it just sucks for consumers that take the time and effort to educate themselves about the products to make an informed decision, and then buy it, just to find out that it isn't as great as the next best thing a few weeks later. what really hurts is the depreciation factor our society has driven itself into. there is NO MONETARY value in electronics anymore! it's almost as bad, if not worst than buying a car!  

give this guy a break okay? i'm hurting ... hurting BAD ... I WANT A NANO!!! *BAWAAWAAWAA* but can't justify getting one since my Mini is pretty much brand new to me! 

and no, i'm not gonna give in and sell my Mini for a Nano ... can't justify it, at least just yet. maybe if i see one in person i'll change my mine. till then i'll sulk with my Mini for a few days more!


----------



## davidslegend (Jan 6, 2004)

*hi*



ShawnKing said:


> Not sure what you are talking about......are you asking does the iPod nano (I hate that name) have recording capabilities? If that's the question, no it does not. The iPod mini didn't have that ability either.
> 
> Don't blame the "crappy" recording ability of the iPod on the attachments. *Apple* limits the recording ability of the iPod to 8kHz, 16 bit mono WAV files and there's nothing Griffin (makers of the iTalk recorder) or anyone else can do about that....besides installing Linux on your iPod.


ShawnKing,

A Adam Curry, Podcast interview Steve Jobs a few weeks prior saying the next iPods will have better built in audio capabilities. This is on my wishlist...why not have a iPod that aids in the Podcasting revolution???!?

So, all this stuff about gold jack this...& that...I just want to understand what capability this new iPod has for achieving record in for Podcasts.

Thanks,

davidslegend


----------



## rummyd (Mar 11, 2004)

dona83 said:


> why beltclip? it fits into that formerly useless coin pocket most jean pants have! that's where my ipod shuffle goes when i wear jeans


Hahah...well, unfortunately jeans and the gym don't go together all that well, and I'm not a fan of arm-bands. Looks like I'm SOL until a 3rd party, then?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I can't seem to find a definitive answer if the digital camera connector works with the iPod nano ... the iPod nano isn't listed when looking at the connector ... not sure if this is true or simply an ommission on the website.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Available in Black - _FINALLY!_

Let's hope this is a new trend for them, and will start to offer their whole white line-up in black!


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

_*Macaholic*_, here's your JACK …


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Nice 

Specs say 3.5-mm stereo headphone jack.

http://www.apple.com/ipodnano/specs.html

_Now_, can you detach those short-throw headphone cables from the lanyard, so you can still hang it around yer neck and still use other phones??


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

So Nano would also be eligable for Ipod Student Union Discount right (until Sept 28th)?

I wish it had an FM tuner though. Don't get it why not they put on while all others do.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> Nice
> 
> Specs say 3.5-mm stereo headphone jack.
> 
> ...


looks to be all or nothing:









the lanyard headphones can be purchased separately on the Apple site for $49.00. you can check out several Nano accessories listed on the Apple site. i believe the dock connector is still the same as all the other iPods.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

wow, simply amazing!

i'm going to sell my 20 gb 4th gen ipod and 512 shuffle asap and buy a nano

best of both worlds


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

This sucks. I agree with whoever said this is what the Shuffle should have been.

The mini was the best...mainly because of the colours and size. Man, this sucks. I'd rather have a regular iPod than a nano.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

rummyd said:


> Hahah...well, unfortunately jeans and the gym don't go together all that well, and I'm not a fan of arm-bands. Looks like I'm SOL until a 3rd party, then?


Hey if it's 3rd party it'll probably cost 25% as much


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

yatko said:


> So Nano would also be eligable for Ipod Student Union Discount right (until Sept 28th)?


Not necessarily, you better call Apple about that. Technically it isn't included in the rebate if your read the Terms, but since they destroyed the Mini, it's kind of hard to take advantage of the offer.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

i'm surprised that no one has mentioned and questioned why the Nano has only 14 hours of battery life as opposed to the 18 hours of the Mini. with the Nano being Flash based, shouldn't you expect it to be equal or better than the Mini??? 

the Nano seems to be "two steps forward" and "two steps back". add colour screen and smaller form factor, less storage capacity and battery life.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

adam1185 said:


> Not necessarily, you better call Apple about that. Technically it isn't included in the rebate if your read the Terms, but since they destroyed the Mini, it's kind of hard to take advantage of the offer.


i really doubt they'd let you apply it to the Nano. i'm sure the promo for the free "Mini" was to clear out stock since it's been axed.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

xorpion said:


> if i ask real nice, will you be my mom too?


I think you'd have to take a number and get in line  

I'm getting the white one for myself, but I hear it's already spoken for, so I'll have to hide it if I want to hang on to it!

Margaret


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

Just bought a 4 GB Nano

keeping my 20GB for the car
Nano will be my travelling buddy.

I want a picture of it beside a razr. I'm a sucker for dare i say... "nano" sized gadgets. muahahahahahahha the puns can never die


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmm, I was hoping that the flash based memory could be taken out and replaced. Therefore, I can upgrade to 10 gb - instead of buying that when it comes out in like 3 months.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

davidslegend said:


> A Adam Curry, Podcast interview Steve Jobs a few weeks prior saying the next iPods will have better built in audio capabilities. This is on my wishlist...why not have a iPod that aids in the Podcasting revolution???!?


Did Jobs define what "better built in audio capabilities" means? I'm pretty sure all he meant was better *listening*, not better recording.

I think it's unlikely Apple will increase by very much the recording ability of the full sized iPods. After all, they are fine for voice recordings. Apple (and the RIAA) don't necessarily want you to be able to bootleg concerts on to your iPod.


> I just want to understand what capability this new iPod has for achieving record in for Podcasts.


None.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

enaj said:


> Hmm, I was hoping that the flash based memory could be taken out and replaced.


*Highly* unlikely that will ever happen. Apple likes the idea of people buying new iPods every few months.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Wow, Neat-O! I am defintily gunna buy one


----------



## rummyd (Mar 11, 2004)

MacME said:


> i really doubt they'd let you apply it to the Nano. i'm sure the promo for the free "Mini" was to clear out stock since it's been axed.


I called Apple about the education promotion. The sales rep said that currently they were told that the $225 rebate COULD NOT be put towards the Nano at this time, but he thought it was odd as the mini was no longer available. He said to try calling back tomorrow "when the dust settles" as they may have different directions at that time.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Amazing - great concept and execution.

But I got the greatest kick out of the accessories:








<b><i>NanoTubes</i></b>


M


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Leanne said:


> This sucks. I agree with whoever said this is what the Shuffle should have been.


I agree.



> The mini was the best...mainly because of the colours and size. Man, this sucks. I'd rather have a regular iPod than a nano.


I would, too. But a 6GB mini wouldn't be enough for my iTunes library.

Apple has been slowly widening the capacity gap throughout the line, and that's a bit of a cash grab, I'd say. The Shuffles are Shuffles. When you had the 4 & 6GB Minis, that was great, and the jump to the 20GB iPod didn't seem that bad given the different model. Now, the Mini has been cut at the knees in the nano (and WHY did they dump the "Mini" name, anyway??) The current jump in the iPod line is also too wide: 20GB then *BOOM* _SIXTY GIG!_ Seems like they're trending downwards. maybe they know something about the market i don't. Size (as in small) does matter as well...

but hell, they do look awesome.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Video of the special event is now available at apple.com


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Derrick said:


> Video of the special event is now available at apple.com


<b><a href="http://stream.apple.akadns.net/" target="_blank">Watch Apple CEO Steve Jobs deliver a special announcement from San Francisco's Moscone West. See the video-on-demand event right here exclusively in QuickTime and MPEG-4.</a></b>


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree, this is what the shuffle should have been. I am not impressed with this, because of the price. Losing 2GB for the same price as a 4GB mini, and losing battery life as well (the move to flash should've INCREASED it, not decreased it) makes me not impressed with this at all! If the 4GB nano was the same price as the 4GB Mini and had 20+ hours of battery life, then it would've been great.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Forgive me if this has been mentioned, but when are they available at retail? Right now?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

imachungry said:


> Forgive me if this has been mentioned, but when are they available at retail? Right now?


Yup.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Vishalca said:


> I agree, this is what the shuffle should have been. I am not impressed with this, because of the price. Losing 2GB for the same price as a 4GB mini, and losing battery life as well (the move to flash should've INCREASED it, not decreased it) makes me not impressed with this at all! If the 4GB nano was the same price as the 4GB Mini and had 20+ hours of battery life, then it would've been great.


Agreed that using flash in theory should have increased battery life ... however, given how much the size has decreased compared to the mini ... the battery size and power that could have been incorporated may have been limited somewhat.


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Vishalca said:


> I agree, this is what the shuffle should have been. I am not impressed with this, because of the price. Losing 2GB for the same price as a 4GB mini, and losing battery life as well (the move to flash should've INCREASED it, not decreased it) makes me not impressed with this at all! If the 4GB nano was the same price as the 4GB Mini and had 20+ hours of battery life, then it would've been great.


I would think that if this does well (which I bet it does), they will increase the memory in time for the xmas rush.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

My iPod Shuffle has only 12 hour battery life and I have never ever once ran out of battery. Anyway I love it, I'm getting one.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> (and WHY did they dump the "Mini" name, anyway??)


i'm sure it's a market research/focus group kind of thing, but it could also have been awkward to carry two products called mini (Mac mini, iPod mini)


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> I would, too. But a 6GB mini wouldn't be enough for my iTunes library.
> 
> Apple has been slowly widening the capacity gap throughout the line, and that's a bit of a cash grab, I'd say. The Shuffles are Shuffles. When you had the 4 & 6GB Minis, that was great, and the jump to the 20GB iPod didn't seem that bad given the different model. Now, the Mini has been cut at the knees in the nano (and WHY did they dump the "Mini" name, anyway??) The current jump in the iPod line is also too wide: 20GB then BOOM SIXTY GIG! Seems like they're trending downwards. maybe they know something about the market i don't. Size (as in small) does matter as well...
> 
> but hell, they do look awesome.


The size / capacity issue is curious. But the larger iPod has not changed it's form in a while - just the colour screen and photo ability have been added. So maybe the larger iPod will be updated at some stage.

I notice too that many people are comparing the nano to the Mini, and commenting on what has been lost / gained etc. The thing is, most consumers won't compare - Apple have to carefully judge the point at which the Mini has maxed it's presence, and then launch a replacement. It's people like us, who are keen observers and owners of previous iPods, who will notice and compare.

Most consumers who don't have an iPod will go see what MP3 players are available and what is the liklihood of them not liking the Nano???

Also, Apple will know more than any other party how MP3 players are used. it seems probable that there are large numbers of 15 - 20GB players out there that are less than half full. When they started this game, so little was known. they are in a wonderful position: innovate, master the market and keep all the consumer behavoir info. Delicious.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LMFAO!









Man, Steve Jobs _IS_ the RDFmiester!

If you've not seen the presentation announcing the iPod Nano, today, you have to check it out at around 43 minutes! lol! To unveil the Nano, the guy gets a camera on his right-side jeans pocket, points out the "normal" pocket we always use. Then he points out that small half pocket on most pairs of pants and wonders what it is for. Good question! And now we know, because it can hold an iPod Nano.

Beautiful. Classic Steve Jobs. What a salesman!


----------



## StephP (Aug 3, 2005)

So will the Student Union apply to the nano? Since the mini is gone, obviously a different one has to replace it. If anyone hears any confirmation, please inform


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

I wonder if the black one comes with matchin color earbud.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhmm ... i would NEVER put a Nano in that pocket. it would be destroyed in a matter of seconds when someone goes to sit down!


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

I think I have a good guess as to why Apple:
1. changed to a new form-factor; and
2. lowered the max memory.

The new form-factor is similar to the regular iPod. The back is a removable component. Like the iPod before it, the back of the iPod nano can be made thicker to hold more interior components, like more flash cards.

However, Apple decided not to have a thicker iPod nano for marketing purposes. They can now say all of their iPod nanos are thinner than a pencil. Selling a thicker version with more memory wouldn't allow them to say that.

Besides, I am understand that the 4 GB iPod mini was selling way beyond the 6 GB.

The new form-factor will make it much easier for Apple to make changes. With the iPod mini, interior space would never increase. (Incidentally, the iMac G5 also shares this improvement over the iMac G4. Getting a G5 chip into the half-dome would have been impossible.)

One more thing: I love the new lanyard/earphones. If I can find a set of normal earphones I can do that with, I will. You can approximate it with the Apple earphones, but it take a while to size it to yourself.


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

Anyone know where I can download the Live Event? Its streaming QT on Apple, but its going too slow and is choppy.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> i'm sure it's a market research/focus group kind of thing, but it could also have been awkward to carry two products called mini (Mac mini, iPod mini)


I think they changed to a new name so they could market the "nanotubes." Taking away the color from the iPod mini would have been a disaster. The nanotubes ensure that the customer can colorize to their heart's content.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

By the way, I LOVE this new iPod. Smaller, color screen, cool lanyard accessory, lighter, thinner.

Apple should save it's ad money. This thing will sell itself.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

MacME said:


> uhmm ... i would NEVER put a Nano in that pocket. it would be destroyed in a matter of seconds when someone goes to sit down!


Oh, I agree 100%. It's RIGHT at the hip joint. In any case, I wouldn't want to sit with any iPod in my pant pocket.

Regardless, it's a pretty slick maneuver on his part


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

lpkmckenna said:


> Apple should save it's ad money. This thing will sell itself.


They have also benched the silhouette dancers for the Nano's ad.  It was time for a change there, too.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Well, I'm a little less enamoured with the nano after reading Chris Breem's review over at playlistmag.com (http://playlistmag.com/features/2005/09/ipodnanofirst/index.php)

<i>Although the iPod nano can display pictures and slideshows like today’s color iPods, it doesn’t have all the capabilities of these iPods. For example, you’ll find no TV Out commands in its Slideshow Settings window because it can’t project pictures to an attached television. Also, it doesn’t work with Apple’s iPod Camera Connector or Belkin’s Media Reader, which means you can’t upload pictures to it. And although the Diagnostic Screen shows a LineIn test, current iPod microphones require a connection to the Remote Control port as well, which is missing on the nano.</i>


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

rummyd said:


> I called Apple about the education promotion. The sales rep said that currently they were told that the $225 rebate COULD NOT be put towards the Nano at this time, but he thought it was odd as the mini was no longer available. He said to try calling back tomorrow "when the dust settles" as they may have different directions at that time.


Strange, given that the promotion was really getting the "cost" of a mini iPod back...which led many to believe that was one you had to buy.
In fact, you could very well have purchased a 60gb iPod. However, you would have simply been rebated only $225 (the cost of a mini).

I'll call tomorrow and check as well...it would be great to get this Nano, for almost next to nothing.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

The Student Union offer cannot possilbly apply to the Nano because the product was not in existence at the time of the program's creation. Look at the fine print, and you'll see the list of iPods and Macs that are eligible. Also, the Mini iPod is still available on Apple's iPod Shop website.


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

who ever get's it first here on ehMac should takes pics of the box components and all that good stuff

it'd be really neat to see


----------



## Ronin2046 (Sep 4, 2004)

Does anyone think the Nano will accept the firewire dock cables? It should...

I was reading the tech specs, and it was NOT mentioned.

Also, it didn't say whether you can use the USB cable with USB 1.1 computers, although USB 2.0 is backwards compatible with 1.1

Hmmm...

Thoughts?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Ronin2046 said:


> Does anyone think the Nano will accept the firewire dock cables? It should...
> 
> I was reading the tech specs, and it was NOT mentioned.
> 
> ...


I think I read somewhere else that it will charge via Firewire, however, you cannot sync over Firewire. There should be no problem using USB 1.1 as far as I can see.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

macsackbut said:


> Well, I'm a little less enamoured with the nano after reading Chris Breem's review over at playlistmag.com


That's "Breen", and was probably a typo 

Well, I for one find the iPod Photo's photo capabilities to be quite secondary to the gorgeous UI that colour display provides. I've probably pulled out that proverbial wallet of pics maybe once or twice, but who cares? It makes for a damned slick interface!


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Has anyone been able to find a dealer that has a Nano in-stock at the moment? None of the stores that I've called has it yet.


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

applebook said:


> Has anyone been able to find a dealer that has a Nano in-stock at the moment? None of the stores that I've called has it yet.



Wow! Impatient aren't we


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

applebook said:


> Has anyone been able to find a dealer that has a Nano in-stock at the moment? None of the stores that I've called has it yet.


Jobs said Saturday outside the USA.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Dude, I've been waiting two years for this! I wanted: 

12 hours plus battery life
LCD 
Flash-based memory 
At least 4Gb 

My dream iPod is finally here. The only iPod that I've ever owned (3G 10Gb) had none of these features.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

You know, if this would work with the Apple iPod Camera Adapter (you know, the one that lets your iPod download photos directly from cameras) I'dve ordered one already.

Also, why is everyone surprised that the battery life is decreased? They're using a smaller battery. Much, much smaller, probably.


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

As for the battery life in defense of apple, I think color screen also sucks up more juice than mono, no?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Yes. It does suck up more juice.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Notice that in optimum conditions, the color LCD would suck up more power than the Microdrive, which really should only spin up once every 20-25 mins.

Another factor is the decreased size of course.

Frankly, I think that for the limit of 1000 songs, 14 hours is perfectly fine. In the end the mini's would probably run less than 14 if you like changing songs a lot and the HDD is frequently accessed, that has little/no effect on the Nano's battery life, being a solid state player.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I agree.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

from the review posted, did anyone catch that you only get the regular iPod earbuds with the Nano? i don't think you get the lanyard earbuds, you have to buy them separately.

i had thought they came with the Nano as standard, from viewing pictures of the Nano and also someone mentioning "integrated headphones" as part of the description.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

hmm ... if you want to order just the Nano, no prob. but if you want to also grab the cook accessories to go with it, be prepared to wait. 



> Apple iPod nano Lanyard Headphones
> Part Number: MA093G/A
> Estimated Ship: 4-5 weeks
> 
> ...


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

My two Nanos left Rancho Cordova, CA last night and I'll probably have them in my sweaty little hands by noon today - checking FedEx as we speak.

Margaret


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

MacME said:


> hmm ... if you want to order just the Nano, no prob. but if you want to also grab the cook accessories to go with it, be prepared to wait.


but keep in mind, thats exactly how the iPod shuffle went when it came out!!!
all the accessories were back orderd.


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> My two Nanos left Rancho Cordova, CA last night and I'll probably have them in my sweaty little hands by noon today - checking FedEx as we speak.
> 
> Margaret


be sure to take pictures for everybody to see  ... if you have a Digi cam that is


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

*BLACK IS SO SEXY!!!  *


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

PirateMyke said:


> but keep in mind, thats exactly how the iPod shuffle went when it came out!!!
> all the accessories were back orderd.


i just thought of something. i really like the lanyard earbud design. but if they are the same as the standard iPod (which they look like), they are gonna suck sound quality wise!


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I think if anyone was going to buy one for Christmas ... it would be wise to not wait too long ... this is going to be HUGE beyond belief.

I can't decide between white or black  ... I am leaning towards black ... the kicker is that you would want to use a case which covers it anyways.

Decisions, decisions


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I just got struck by something:

Black iPod Nano:











And this:










The monolith from 2001: A Space Odyssey.

Man! Dig that ca-raaaazy galactic scrollwheel!

_"My God. It's full of *rock* stars."_

The resemblance is uncanny, I tell you.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

In watching Steve's keynote, I found it a bit odd that he thanked the Cingular wireless fellow, who was in charge of the wireless infrastructure rebuilding in the Katrina hit areas, for taking time off from that work to announce the new phone? Just sounded a little funny to thank someone for stopping their work in that area to announce a new product.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

ehMax said:


> In watching Steve's keynote, I found it a bit odd that he thanked the Cingular wireless fellow, who was in charge of the wireless infrastructure rebuilding in the Katrina hit areas, for taking time off from that work to announce the new phone? Just sounded a little funny to thank someone for stopping their work in that area to announce a new product.


but of course, don't you know that capitalism is greater than charity!


----------



## deafmac (Oct 12, 2004)

A question about the Nano, it says that it holds 25,000 pictures while the 20 gig iPod can hold 15,000 pictures, tell me how this is possible?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

deafmac said:


> A question about the Nano, it says that it holds 25,000 pictures while the 20 gig iPod can hold 15,000 pictures, tell me how this is possible?


If I remember correctly, thumbnails of the photos are what are stored ... you can pull over the full resolution images if you want (at least in the full-sized iPod) ... I am guessing they simply reduced the file size of the thumbnails.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

The 20 GB iPod could probably "hold" many more than 15,000 pictures, depending on the size of the picture files that are stored on there. I've had some Photoshop files that are 40 GB for ONE picture  

So it was never the size of the file or the size of the drive that was the limitation, it was the file system that allowed you to scroll through them and view them. Obviously they've re-written the file system in some way.

There's an iPod updater out today - it says something about being for Nano - and there are questions about whethere earlier iPods need it. I wonder if this update has something to do with a snappier file system.

Margaret


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

tikibangout said:


> Hey, we all have our opinions. And in my opinion, the mini differs from all other Apple products. Do you see completely colored Mac computers? And yes older machines do have color, but not like the mini.












a picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> That's "Breen", and was probably a typo


Oh MAN, could you cut me some slack!? It wasn't a typo, but I'm over forty and my aren't so good anymore 



PosterBoy said:


> You know, if this would work with the Apple iPod Camera Adapter (you know, the one that lets your iPod download photos directly from cameras) I'dve ordered one already.


This is my feeling exactly. Yes, it's a gorgeous looking iPod, but it would have been perfect for uploading photos on the road too. This was exactly what I was looking for. Oh well...

MacS


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

macsackbut said:


> It wasn't a typo, but I'm over forty and my aren't so good anymore


I think your memory is going also, you forgot to type "eyes"...


----------



## let down (May 17, 2005)

it looks sweet but as a music lover nano will not do for me. 4gb does not stand a chance to my ipod 60g photo.. although.. that thing is fat as hell.. blah.  


it's good for exercising and people who doesn't mind taking around only 4gb worth of music... i only wish i waited long enough so that i could buy off people's old 20g 4gs..


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> I think your memory is going also, you forgot to type "eyes"...


maybe it's his "hands" not "memory", or "eyes".


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

macsackbut said:


> Oh MAN, could you cut me some slack!? It wasn't a typo, but I'm over forty and my aren't so good anymore


  




ArtistSeries said:


> I think your memory is going also, you forgot to type "eyes"...





MacME said:


> maybe it's his "hands" not "memory", or "eyes".



 Aaaahhhh....! I feel so much better now 

No offense intended (you know that  ).


Signed, a fellow over-forty bone player.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Okay. There has been ten replies since my "2001" stroke of comedic genius -- Lord knows how many more ehMaccers are in this thread -- and not ONE SINGLE "LOL"??!

Come on gang; that aint bad to have made that reference. Give it to me!  If I had any PS chops, I would have plunked the Nano right in the middle of the Pleistocene Era, with all us Pleistocene Macolytes "OU-OU"ing around it!










Now how appropriate is THAT?!

Oh well. Now I know how Rodney Dangerfield felt


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Okay. There has been ten replies since my "2001" stroke of comedic genius -- Lord knows how many more ehMaccers are in this thread -- and not ONE SINGLE "LOL"??!


Well, I didn't post a LOL 'cause I didn't think it was simply funny. It was insightful, clever, witty and a certain sign that you are slipping off your wagon and starting to post at least 3,000 times per day.

welcome back.....


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Oh shiit.

It has been a busy week.

Hasn't it?


(But I'll take insightful, clever and witty any day  )


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

Are the extra software features going to be available to the older iPods via a software update?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

We'reGonnaWin said:


> Are the extra software features going to be available to the older iPods via a software update?


Doesn't sound like it - I did some more checking and it sounds like it's just for resetting your Nano if you need to.

Margaret


----------



## postivevibez (Jun 25, 2005)

Friggin Yorkdale isn't doing holds for nano's...it's gonna be madness in there!


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

ArtistSeries said:


> I think your memory is going also, you forgot to type "eyes"...


Doh! Actually, the official name for this is "over-editing"; and I'm beginning to thing I should stop reading my posts before I fire them off--like most other people around here--it's starting to backfire on me 


Macaholic said:


> No offense intended (you know that ).


 Totally. No offence taken at all.


Macaholic said:


> Signed, a fellow over-forty bone player.


 Hey cool! I feel SO much better now...


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> Okay. There has been ten replies since my "2001" stroke of comedic genius -- Lord knows how many more ehMaccers are in this thread -- and not ONE SINGLE "LOL"??!)


Actually, you can lose the "comedic" part. I see an Apple advertising campaign here. OK, well maybe it would be a tad cheesy  

P.S.: that should be "There HAVE been ten replies..." (tee hee)


----------



## postivevibez (Jun 25, 2005)

macsackbut said:


> Doh! Actually, the official name for this is "over-editing"; and I'm beginning to thing I should stop reading my posts before I fire them off--like most other people around here--it's starting to backfire on me
> Totally. No offence taken at all. Hey cool! I feel SO much better now...


You did it again.......read it again LOL


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> My two Nanos left Rancho Cordova, CA last night and I'll probably have them in my sweaty little hands by noon today - checking FedEx as we speak.
> 
> Margaret


Damn, did you get expedited shipping? I ordered 10 minutes after it was available and it hasn't shipped yet


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

MacME said:


> *BLACK IS SO SEXY!!!  *


Very cool, but I still like the white


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

How much is express shipping? If Canadians retailers are supposed to receive shipments by Saturday, wouldn't it be quicker to buy one in-store?


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

applebook said:


> How much is express shipping? If Canadians retailers are supposed to receive shipments by Saturday, wouldn't it be quicker to buy one in-store?


13 dollars


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a question. Do you think the flash memory be soldered on this unit or could be 'replacable'. I think it will most likely be soldered but curious if it would be other wise.
I whish I could see the guts of the hardware. 

Patience...









Patience...


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

If I know Apple, it will certainly solder the memory onto the board. I've heard of some folks who've successfully upgraded PDA memory but don't know if the chips are soldered or not.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

postivevibez said:


> You did it again.......read it again LOL


 Ever had that feeling you were falling into a black hole? *sigh* [insert theme from The Twilight Zone]


----------



## re:load (Mar 7, 2004)

finally something to make me consider getting rid of my 3rd gen 15GB...

just waiting to see what kind of 3rd party accessories will pop up.


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

I am ordering 2 to take advantage of $40 off coupon I have.
If anyone wants the 4GB version for $300 (taxes in) please LMK ASAP (Black or White your choice).

Thanks


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Dude, I'm buying EDU at $279.


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

$279x2=558-40=518x1.15=595.7/2=297.85

Your price: 279x1.15=$320.85

I hope this clears up the confusion.

Cheers

BTW: I am in Toronto and would prefer to share with another Torontonian.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Please hook a brotha from the east coast up


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

Anyone know if the black Nano shows fingerprints readily. Reminds me of the glossy piano black finish of some speakers . . . and of course pianos. Finger smudges +++

Like why some like silver cars over black cars.

I ordered a white one for the signature look.

A must on everyone's Christmas Wish list.


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

billwong said:


> A must on everyone's Christmas Wish list.


indeed, my fiance' is getting me a black one (my favorite color) with engraving on the back 

i'm really excited!!!!

hehehe


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

yatko said:


> $279x2=558-40=518x1.15=595.7/2=297.85
> 
> Your price: 279x1.15=$320.85
> 
> ...


I don't think coupon codes work in the education store.


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

I bit the bullet and ordered 2. The coupon code worked. One white one black.
We will see how long will it take to get it

EDIT: Checked my order status and white one says preparing shipment and black one says processing order. I hope there is no backlog


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

yatko said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered 2. The coupon code worked. One white one black.
> We will see how long will it take to get it


I ordered my 2 yesterday and FedEx says they're in the Calgary sorting depot this afternoon, so I'll get them tomorrow for sure. Pretty good service.

Margaret


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

billwong said:


> Anyone know if the black Nano shows fingerprints readily. Reminds me of the glossy piano black finish of some speakers . . . and of course pianos. Finger smudges +++
> 
> Like why some like silver cars over black cars.
> 
> ...


I read a mini review of someone in the Shibuya Apple store that the black model did show fingerprints quite easily ... I am having a hard time deciding myself ... one one hand ... black looks unbelieveable ... on the other hand ... if you use a case, you don't have to worry about fingerprints and you don't see the color either ... not that I am complaining  ... nice decision to make.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Black is sexy and the chrome backing on both the black and white shows fingerprints easily too. My sister wants a black one to go with her black Moto RAZR.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice! I didn't read through the 18 pages but I just got my mini via the studnt deal. Any chance of sending it back for this? I got the 4gb one.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

altrodesigns said:


> Nice! I didn't read through the 18 pages but I just got my mini via the studnt deal. Any chance of sending it back for this? I got the 4gb one.


You could send the mini back and forfeit your rebate and then buy a nano but it doesn't look like the student promo applies.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Wow ... I know I am impatient at times ... I guess others are even more anxious to get their hands on this beauty ... I just went to Ebay to see if anyone was trying to sell the iPod nano yet ... the 2GB model is currently at $250 - $300 USD.

I think I can wait to order until next week ... maybe


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

wow nice package
More pics here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Apple-iPod-nano...ryZ94930QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

HowEver said:


> This is hilarious.
> 
> I took a 4thGen 20GB iPod out of its black iSkin the other day. This is not a humongous music player.
> 
> Of course, the nano is "impossibly small." But a 20GB iPod isn't "fat" by any stretch of the imagination.



Actually 20GB Color is a better value as well. For $100 extra one gets 5 times the storage


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

yatko said:


> Actually 20GB Color is a better value as well. For $100 extra one gets 5 times the storage


But it's not "impossibly small" and the newest line of apple product 

I would much rather wear the nano on a lanyard rather than a 20GB though... 20GB is considerably heavier, although it's not like it's a 10lb dumbbell, but still, the lighter the better


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

altrodesigns said:


> Nice! I didn't read through the 18 pages but I just got my mini via the studnt deal. Any chance of sending it back for this? I got the 4gb one.


Adam is probably right on this one. 99% chance they will not give out the student promo on the nano since the rebate form states that SHUFFLES, MAC MINI, EMACS are excluded with this offer, and the promo applies only to the IPOD MINI, IPOD COLOR and IPOD U2...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> IPOD COLOR


COLOUR!

I'm sorry it bugs me to see certain words without the u.


----------



## postivevibez (Jun 25, 2005)

wow its pretty tempting to sell my 20gb to get a 4gb that looks that sweet


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Before everyone jumps on the nano bandwagon, please be aware that it is a replacement for the mini. It also sacrifices some features for others.

• Not compatible with the Camera Connector like the 20GB and 60GB
• No remote control jack, so anything that requires it (eg iTrip) isn't compatible
• Not a single case available yet, so it's going to get scratched up
• USB only

The mini is still available at some retailers. It's going to give you...
• Remote control jack, for all those peripherals
• Colour casing
• More storage
• FireWire compatibility

The best that the nano has to offer is...
• Small size (pssst....it's not impossibly small. If it was, it couldn't exist)
• Colour screen for displaying synced photos and album art


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> • Not a single case available yet, so it's going to get scratched up



that's where my ipod socks come in  
they also have the nanotubes


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Before everyone jumps on the nano bandwagon, please be aware that it is a replacement for the mini. It also sacrifices some features for others.
> 
> • Not compatible with the Camera Connector like the 20GB and 60GB
> • No remote control jack, so anything that requires it (eg iTrip) isn't compatible
> ...


but on the plus side, the nano has the best battery life outa all the iPods!!


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

Holy...
They shipped the white one, black is preparing for shipment. Ordered at 7PM yesterday Wow less than 24 hours. I am impressed


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Before everyone jumps on the nano bandwagon, please be aware that it is a replacement for the mini. It also sacrifices some features for others.
> 
> • Not compatible with the Camera Connector like the 20GB and 60GB
> • No remote control jack, so anything that requires it (eg iTrip) isn't compatible
> ...


okay you sold me, i have to get the Nano AND keep my 6gig Mini!  i thought i had to sell my Mini, but not anymore! LOL



PirateMyke said:


> but on the plus side, the nano has the best battery life outa all the iPods!!


uhm, no, the Mini is rated at 18hrs.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

MacME said:


> okay you sold me, i have to get the Nano AND keep my 6gig Mini!  i thought i had to sell my Mini, but not anymore! LOL


I've never understood the economics of selling something that was still usable (and useful) for a fraction of its original price. Who does that benefit? Not you. You aren't getting enough out of the deal to pay for the loss of use of the thing for the remainder of its life - the person you sell it to for a third of it's original purchase price is now going to hang on to it and use it for 3 times as long as you did. Why not keep it yourself and have it at your bedside or in the bathroom or hanging on a nail in the kitchen or something.

Use the old iPod for jazz and the new one for rock.

But I have a family waiting in line to acquire my old electronic junk, so maybe I'm not a good example.

Margaret


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Just received notification that mine (white, 2GB, engraved, ordered as soon as it was announced on Wednesday) has shipped. Can't wait.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> I've never understood the economics of selling something that was still usable (and useful) for a fraction of its original price. Who does that benefit? Not you. You aren't getting enough out of the deal to pay for the loss of use of the thing for the remainder of its life - the person you sell it to for a third of it's original purchase price is now going to hang on to it and use it for 3 times as long as you did. Why not keep it yourself and have it at your bedside or in the bathroom or hanging on a nail in the kitchen or something.
> 
> Use the old iPod for jazz and the new one for rock.
> 
> ...


uhmm ... i haven't jumped on the bandwagaon and sold my Mini and picked up the Nano BECAUSE i can't justify the loss if i sold the Mini. WHEN i do get the Nano (it's not a matter of IF), i'm keeping both, so no worries!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

We'reGonnaWin said:


> Are the extra software features going to be available to the older iPods via a software update?


Unlikely. Apple doesn't usually make those features backwards compatible.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

ShawnKing said:


> Unlikely. Apple doesn't usually make those features backwards compatible.


Yeah. They did it with podcasts, but the stopwatch and combo lock feel "exclusive" to me. Maybe MAYBE the lock, but doubtful.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

*Touched it! Played with it! Drooooool!*

Don't know if s.o. else has reported on the physical aspects (didn't have time to read all 10 pages), but here is my report from the Apple Store London...

1) It looks and feels like a very small version of the current 20Gig machine: same weighty feeling (at only 45 g!), same robust build

2) The front is clear plastic 'perspex-like'. Very robust looking. The screen is at least of as good quality as that of the regular 'pod. The back is metal. This is NOT a Shuffle in disguise. 

3) The scroll wheel feels exactly like a regular scroll wheel. The black scroll wheel at first looked a bit odd. Both colours are beautiful. Hard to choose between them.

4) The 'phone jack at the bottom is not ackward, the off-centre connector a bit more (but cosmetic)

5) The sound quality is very good. Couldn't tell the difference with my Shuffle.

Conclusion: the Shuffle is dead!  

Other important point:

All the staff were wearing Ts advertising the current iBook + iPod cash back deal. This DOES NOT include the Nano BUT they still have plenty of Minis for sale. The ideal way to pick up a 6 Gig very cheaply!


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

Well my black nano has shipped and should be on my doorstep by noon Monday!


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Mine says shipped but have no details as to expected arrival time/date. Did spring for expedited shipping though. Hope I can make it through the weekend .


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

winwintoo said:


> I've never understood the economics of selling something that was still usable (and useful) for a fraction of its original price. Who does that benefit? Not you. You aren't getting enough out of the deal to pay for the loss of use of the thing for the remainder of its life - the person you sell it to for a third of it's original purchase price is now going to hang on to it and use it for 3 times as long as you did. Why not keep it yourself and have it at your bedside or in the bathroom or hanging on a nail in the kitchen or something.
> 
> Use the old iPod for jazz and the new one for rock.
> 
> ...


you tell 'em, mom.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

marrmoo said:


> Mine says shipped but have no details as to expected arrival time/date. Did spring for expedited shipping though. Hope I can make it through the weekend .


Did it ship with fedex?


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Moscool said:


> Conclusion: the Shuffle is dead!


 You're not kidding. I haven't seen the nano in person, but MAN oh man, on the web site, the Shuffle looks UGLY in comparison.


----------



## The Gripper (Jan 8, 2004)

is it available at Yorkdale today? (Friday)

anyone... anyone... Buehlar???

The Gripper


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

And Apple stock finishes the day up $1.33 (2.67%) on the day and up $5. on the week


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

It will be available outside the US starting saturday.

I would love a nano but simply can't live with that teeny capacity. I would rather spend the difference and get a 20gb color, which supports firewire, and has a host more accessories and a nicer screen.

The iPod didn't get any larger just because the nano came out, and it's still one of the smallest MP3 players in its range.

The iPod is much better value IMO, the nano is just a novelty.


----------



## Alirio (Sep 9, 2005)

I ordered my 4 GB black one on Wednesday night. Received shipping notice this morning.

I paid for expedited shipping. It will arrive at work via Purolator.

I can't track it yet... Maybe only after it gets into Canada?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I just noticed the following quote from someone on another forum which I thought was very, very interesting:

"The iPod Nano is designed to be inserted into a few things that haven't been announced by either Apple, car stereo makers or really anyone yet.

That's why the center button is flat and the stereo out port is on the bottom and not the top like the iPod shuffle."

Definitely food for thought


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

i stole this name said:


> The iPod is much better value IMO, the nano is just a novelty.


That's what a lot of people said about the Mini when it came out too.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

adam1185 said:


> That's what a lot of people said about the Mini when it came out too.


a lot of people were right too. At the time of the 1st gen mini, the regular iPod was easily the better buy, i mean, comon, $50 USD more and you don't look like a trendy queer.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

i stole this name said:


> a lot of people were right too. At the time of the 1st gen mini, the regular iPod was easily the better buy, i mean, comon, $50 USD more and you don't look like a trendy queer.


I agree that the 20 gig is a better buy. It's obvious to anyone who is able to compare the price of the two. In the end though, the Mini was way more popular. The ability to carry all of your music with you compared to only 1000 songs doesn't matter to most people.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

i stole this name said:


> a lot of people were right too. At the time of the 1st gen mini, the regular iPod was easily the better buy, i mean, comon, $50 USD more and you don't look like a trendy queer.


I guess now you get to be remembered to being a trendy homophobe.

Reported.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

The 20 GB iPod has pretty consistently been a better value, in terms of storage for your dollar, than the iPod mini. It's important, though, to remember that not everyone buys based on the price of the unit. 

Personally, I bought the mini simply because it's smaller, lighter, and fits in my pocket better.


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

adam1185 said:


> Did it ship with fedex?


It said Purolator Courier. Funny, have always had Fed Ex deliver my Apple goods.


----------



## yatko (Oct 9, 2004)

The black one is on its way as well.

Nice. Both shipped with Purolator


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Moscool said:


> Conclusion: the Shuffle is dead!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## AdamS (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm a little irritated that my order is still processing considering I placed it Wednesday afternoon. They're saying it's due to the engraving, which I regret doing now.

Apparently it's at Yorkdale now, which sucks, but I can't cancel my order because I'm "victim" of a glitch in the Apple's Online Store where my 4G nano came to $232 ($266 w/ taxes), and they're putting it through at that price anyways... Patience


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Do the Nano iPods have bumdled software like games and I really want to view text documents. and how good do photos look?


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

Does this come with a belt clip, like the mini? Hopefully it does; I don't think they cost more than 0.1 cents on that mass production scale!


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

To my knowledge it does NOT come with a belt clip. Frankly at 45 grammes you can put it anywhere. My associate's daughter suggested cleavage which doesn't do much for us boys...

I think the lanyard is pretty much compulsory buying: damn cool + extremely convenient.

Regarding photographs, they look as good as on the 20 Gig, but screen size is tiny. The idea is to display mainly album artwork and/or link to a TV. In that respect the Nano has full functionality.

From memory it has bundled games and I think that it offers the full synch featues of its older sibblings. Check out the Wall St Jnl article for examples of use (from Apple's news releases).


----------



## cavemanatlarge (Jan 30, 2004)

*Not enough memory for geologist*

I think that they should have kept the 6 Gb mini for those of us who need to have as much music as possible on our ipod but want the smallest size possible. As a field geologist, I spend a lot of time in the bush and do not have access to a compatable computer while I am working (mineral exploration is all PC driven  ). Therefore I want as much music as possible so that I do not have to listen to the same tracks over and over again.

I am very happy with my new mini as it has held enough music to keep me from getting bored with the same tracks while I have been searching for gold near Nestor Falls, Ontario this August. And all the locals wonder what the hell the mini is in the first place!

The Nano does look cool though.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Moscool said:


> Regarding photographs, they look as good as on the 20 Gig, but screen size is tiny. The idea is to display mainly album artwork and/or link to a TV. In that respect the Nano has full functionality.


FYI - the iPod nano cannot show photos on a TV ... and it does not support the digital camera connector (or Belkin Media reader).


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I ordered my two Nanos on Wed. evening and they arrived by FedEx this afternoon - unfortunately, I was at the hospital trying to get the (*^(*&%^*&^$$ health care system to respond to the needs of my mother who entered the hospital 6 weeks ago a robust, energetic, healthy 84 year old with a broken leg and has now been reduced to a frightened, shaking, blind, and other things I won't mention because you might be eating, so I missed the dude when he tried to deliver the package.

I'll pick it up tomorrow.

BTW, I called the premier's office about the health care system - that got them interested.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

That's terrible about your mother, Margaret. Sorry to hear that!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

The Gripper said:


> is it available at Yorkdale today? (Friday)
> 
> anyone... anyone... Buehlar???
> 
> The Gripper



I delivered two skids to Yorkdale store around 1pm today...so hurry!

The receiver said they'll likely be gone by the end of day on Saturday!

We actuallty weren't commited to deliver those today...but as a Mac user I couldn't dissapoint y'all. I insisted the freight go, even though Yokdale is not my usual territory.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

kevs~just kevs said:


> Moscool said:
> 
> 
> > Conclusion: the Shuffle is dead!
> ...


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Macaholic said:


> That's terrible about your mother, Margaret. Sorry to hear that!


She's a fighter, so we're hopeful that she will pull through. If I have my way, there will be a few people in the health district looking for new jobs though  

Take care, Margaret


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> I ordered my two Nanos on Wed. evening and they arrived by FedEx this afternoon - unfortunately, I was at the hospital trying to get the (*^(*&%^*&^$$ health care system to respond to the needs of my mother who entered the hospital 6 weeks ago a robust, energetic, healthy 84 year old with a broken leg and has now been reduced to a frightened, shaking, blind, and other things I won't mention because you might be eating, so I missed the dude when he tried to deliver the package.


my mother is gravely ill as well, and i totally agree with your comments regarding the health care system. it's disgusting.


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

anyway, so after my complaining about itunes 5 being so ugly, i have used some of the controls in the preferences section and woah, it's a whole lot better than itunes 4.x

so well done apple and finally adding things which other players did a lot better than itunes 4 and lower


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Moscool said:


> Conclusion: the Shuffle is dead!


Try telling that to students who need a convenient USB key to store their schoolwork. The iPod Shuffle really took off in my school (BCIT)... even those who have regular iPods have a Shuffle to store their stuff and play music when they're at the school fitness centre.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Not sure if this has been posted already ... here is the TV ad for the nano:

http://www.apple.com/ipodnano/ads/480.html


----------



## wenxue (Apr 6, 2005)

hi guys i got mine (black 2gb) from Yorkdale today. I was there at around 7pm and there were quite a few left. they didn't put them on display though. they still had mini on display. but if you ask the 'green' people in the store they will get you one to play with. I got mine with an education discount (225 instead of 249). Sad thing is they don't have any accessories for nano yet. god knows how long we have to wait for the lanyard earphone.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Derrick said:


> FYI - the iPod nano cannot show photos on a TV ... and it does not support the digital camera connector (or Belkin Media reader).


 Hmm I'm pretty sure it can show photos on a TV via he bottom connector. I seem to remember it as a menu on the scroll wheel. Can s.o. double check?


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

dona83 said:


> Try telling that to students who need a convenient USB key to store their schoolwork. The iPod Shuffle really took off in my school (BCIT)... even those who have regular iPods have a Shuffle to store their stuff and play music when they're at the school fitness centre.


Precisely! The Nano does absolutely everything the shuffle does, and more! I have been using my shuffle to carry data at least once a week, and I appreciate being able to wear it under a T-shirt. The Nano + lanyard combination does all this pretty elegantly. I think the Shuffle was just a holding product and it will either disappear or be reduced to a single model entry point product.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Moscool said:


> Hmm I'm pretty sure it can show photos on a TV via he bottom connector. I seem to remember it as a menu on the scroll wheel. Can s.o. double check?


Apple has said it's not possible...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought I heard that it couldn't do output to TV as well. Apple's specs for the Nano -- like the Shuffle -- do not list any AV output cable accessories like the iPod Photo does (see attached).


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

Macaholic said:


> I thought I heard that it couldn't do output to TV as well. Apple's specs for the Nano -- like the Shuffle -- do not list any AV output cable accessories like the iPod Photo does (see attached).


It is not possible.
I won't ask family members to gather in groups of 4 or 5 around the 1.5 inches screen to show wedding pictures. 
Without the output, the photos capabilities are worthless.

Still, what an awesome player!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

As a photo player, it sur eis worthless. But as you inferred, it makes for a glorius MP3 player UI


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

If you want photo output then you will have to move up to the iPod.

Imagine if Apple made the iPod Nano with the ability to have photo output, where would that leave the iPod?

Perhaps when the iPod turns into another gadget in the near future, Apple will allow for the iPod Nano to have photo output, but for now, that would really cut into their sales of the iPod.

The only thing besides physical size that distinguishes the iPod from the iPod Nano is:

1. Storage size

2. Photo output to t.v.

Apple doesn't want to kill off their iPod line just yet


----------



## DP004 (Mar 9, 2005)

Then if the photo output is non-existent, I can't share my photos and the small color screen is almost irrelevent for that purpose. 
The iPod Mini appears to be a better deal.
Why am I sad?

Because the Nano is beautiful and I want one and I can't afford a 400$ iPod.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

MacGYVER said:


> If you want photo output then you will have to move up to the iPod.
> 
> Imagine if Apple made the iPod Nano with the ability to have photo output, where would that leave the iPod?
> 
> ...


Well, there is also the facts that the nano doesn't have a FireWire bridge or the USB-on-the-go bridge, the nano doesn't have the control circuts for the headphone remote....

all of these things add weight and need space. Obviously, Apple has taken the form/size as the priority for the nano, and far more systems in their target markets have USB on them, that's why they dropped the FW. The tv out has got to be a sigificant size increase, so it's gone... etc.

Z.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

i could care less that it doesn't have tv out.. i've never used that function with my 60GB, and i doubt i'll never need to. the colour screen is just nicer than greyscale, who cares about photos??


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Moscool said:


> Precisely! The Nano does absolutely everything the shuffle does, and more! I have been using my shuffle to carry data at least once a week, and I appreciate being able to wear it under a T-shirt. The Nano + lanyard combination does all this pretty elegantly. I think the Shuffle was just a holding product and it will either disappear or be reduced to a single model entry point product.


The Shuffle definitely won't disappear because the Nano requires drivers to be mounted onto a computer as a disk drive much like the iPod regular and Mini does. The Shuffle plugs in and acts as a disk drive even when iTunes is not installed.

This is why the Shuffle is popular to students as a primary or secondary iPod. Trust me having to carry a cable to connect iPod to computer and also having to worry about drivers is a pain.


----------

